# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  يا [you]   القحة ولا صمة الخشُم

## مرهف

*السلام عليكم يا  [you]
الصنة دي في داعي ليها
عقدتونا والله 
...






‏مرهف, ‏م عوض حبشي, ‏محي الدين طه أحمد, ‏مريخاب بلا حدود, ‏aymanhassan5, ‏المسلمي, ‏الفارس تنقو, ‏بدرالدين كرار, ‏حريري, ‏جواندي+, ‏دقنو+, ‏Mr.Kdrook, ‏عوض الله ابراهيم, ‏إبراهيم أحمد إبراهيم, ‏وليد المريخابى+, ‏ود من الله, ‏ود الحلة, ‏ودالنعمة




*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*ما فهمت حاجة يا مرهف ..
الكلام دا موجه لي ولا لي كل الناس ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الصنة ما حبابا 
الناس تخش وتقول حاجة 
المشايفة من بعيد لى بعيد ما بتطور المنبر
سمعونا صوتكم بقا
                        	*

----------


## aymanhassan5

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

السلام عليكم يا  aymanhassan5
الصنة دي في داعي ليها
عقدتونا والله 
...





تحياتي اخي مرهف
الواحد لسة بستكشف في الحاصل شنو:123:
*

----------


## aymanhassan5

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

الصنة ما حبابا 
الناس تخش وتقول حاجة 
المشايفة من بعيد لى بعيد ما بتطور المنبر
سمعونا صوتكم بقا



كدة كيف؟:123:
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة إبراهيم أحمد إبراهيم
					

ما فهمت حاجة يا مرهف ..
الكلام دا موجه لي ولا لي كل الناس ؟؟



لينا كلُنا 

...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

سمعونا صوتكم بقا



 
هسي ظاتو اكن اتكاموا تسمع كيف
:computer:
 ...
*

----------


## tito_santana

*هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

قاعدين يا حبيب بس المشغوليات ..
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aymanhassan5
					

تحياتي اخي مرهف
الواحد لسة بستكشف في الحاصل شنو:123:



 
ان شاء الله تكون استكشفت خلاص
:zzz:
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tito_santana
					

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

قاعدين يا حبيب بس المشغوليات ..



الحمد لله كدة طمنتنا عليك 
:127:
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## tito_santana

*‏tito_santana, ‏م عوض حبشي, ‏محي الدين طه أحمد, ‏مريخاب بلا حدود, ‏مرهف, ‏aymanhassan5, ‏المسلمي, ‏الفارس تنقو, ‏ابونزار, ‏بدرالدين كرار, ‏حريري, ‏جواندي, ‏دقنو, ‏Mr.Kdrook, ‏عوض الله ابراهيم, ‏إبراهيم أحمد إبراهيم, ‏وليد المريخابى, ‏ود من الله, ‏ود الحلة, ‏ودالنعمة


جلفوط بالفطرة مافي ...
*

----------


## دقنو

*الحبيب قدورة

معاك طوالي نحن قصرنا معاك لكن يتلقانا ان شاء الله قبال رمضان عشان نخم معاك الرماد اصلو صيامنا برضو من الكلام في الشهر الكريم
لك التحية الخالصة
*

----------


## الامين1002

*مرهف تحياتي والله مشغوليات وجري هنا وهناك لكنكم في البال وكلما اجد الفرصة ادخل الموقع لكم التحايا والتقدير.
*

----------


## aymanhassan5

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tito_santana
					

‏tito_santana, ‏م عوض حبشي, ‏محي الدين طه أحمد, ‏مريخاب بلا حدود, ‏مرهف, ‏aymanhassan5, ‏المسلمي, ‏الفارس تنقو, ‏ابونزار, ‏بدرالدين كرار, ‏حريري, ‏جواندي, ‏دقنو, ‏mr.kdrook, ‏عوض الله ابراهيم, ‏إبراهيم أحمد إبراهيم, ‏وليد المريخابى, ‏ود من الله, ‏ود الحلة, ‏ودالنعمة


جلفوط بالفطرة مافي ...



ودالنعمة دة رشاشة كبير:309:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كيف يامرهف نحن معاكم ونشارك بكثرة بس مسؤلتنا زادت في المنتدي شوية
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لينا كلُنا 

 
...



لينا المريخابية ... 
هييييي يكا


تخريمة :
الخلاني أقول الكلام موجه لي إنو إسمي ظاهر باللون الأخضر .. 
لكن اتذكرت ليه اللون أخضر

تخريمة تانية :
هسة كحيت ، أمرق من البوست دا عشان ما أعاديك
(يعني شوف البوست بتاعي برة)
                        	*

----------


## ودالنعمة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

السلام عليكم يا  ودالنعمة
الصنة دي في داعي ليها
عقدتونا والله 
...





نقح ونغنى كمان 
كيف حالكم يا شباب 
*

----------


## جابر عمر

*معقوله يا حبيبنا الموجود اكثر من الكحه ولكنك
ترى الحال هذه الايام الكل زعلان وبخرمج فى الكلام
وان شاء الله ستجدنا عونا وزادا.......... تسلم ياغالى.
*

----------


## ودالنعمة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aymanhassan5
					

ودالنعمة دة رشاشة كبير:309:



يا اشراف ايمن ده كاتب فى التزكيه ودالنعمة 
انا ما بعرفوا ولا شفتوا قبل كده 
اقبض 
*

----------


## العشيبابى

*الاخ مرهف ربنا اقدرنا ونتواصل ..
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*والله يا شباب المنتدى ماعارف وضعه غير من المنتديات الأخرى 
تجيب ليك عشرة مواضيع من أهم احداث الساحة الرياضية ولا زول يقول ليك شكراً مافي 
والشيء بالحير الأعضاء اون لاين لكن الواحد يقرأ الموضوع ويطلع كأن ما حاصل شيء 
ونفس هذه المواضيع تشارك بها في منتديات أخرى تجد الموضوع الواحد حصل خمس ست صفحات من المتداخلين مع أن معظم الأعضاء الموجودين هنا هم نفس الأعضاء البتداخلوا في المنتديات الأخرى 
بس نقول شنو الواحد بقى يرمى الموضوع وما ينتظر مداخلة من الأعضاء ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ودالنعمة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محي الدين طه أحمد
					

والله يا شباب المنتدى ماعارف وضعه غير من المنتديات الأخرى 
تجيب ليك عشرة مواضيع من أهم احداث الساحة الرياضية ولا زول يقول ليك شكراً مافي 
والشيء بالحير الأعضاء اون لاين لكن الواحد يقرأ الموضوع ويطلع كأن ما حاصل شيء 
ونفس هذه المواضيع تشارك بها في منتديات أخرى تجد الموضوع الواحد حصل خمس ست صفحات من المتداخلين مع أن معظم الأعضاء الموجودين هنا هم نفس الأعضاء البتداخلوا في المنتديات الأخرى 
بس نقول شنو الواحد بقى يرمى الموضوع وما ينتظر مداخلة من الأعضاء ؟؟؟؟



كلامك سليم 
فعلا والله يا شباب ما عارفين الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## ودالنعمة

*ودالنعمة, ‏ماجد يوسف, ‏محي الدين طه أحمد, ‏aymanhassan5, ‏المسلمي, ‏الامين1002, ‏ابونزار, ‏احمد على محمد احمد, ‏احمد عتيق, ‏بدرالدين كرار, ‏hamdi, ‏جابر عمر, ‏حريري, ‏جواندي, ‏دقنو, ‏tito_santana, ‏عوض الله ابراهيم, ‏إبراهيم أحمد إبراهيم, ‏وليد المريخابى, ‏ود من الله, ‏ود الحلة

الرزق كبس نمشى الشغل ونجى 
يا ابو شعيرات اجى القاك قاعد اوع تزوق 
بحظرك
                        	*

----------


## احمد

*شكرا جزيلا مرهف
نستمع لكم ومنكم نكتسب الثقه والخبره في عالم المنتديات نحب الزعيم ونتبتل في محرابه ولم نلتقيكم ولكن نحس بانكم منا ندخل ونتقصي اخبار الزعيم ونشعر بالتقصير تجاه المنبر والزعيم ولكن نقول شئ خير من لاشئ نتمني ان تزول الظروف ونكون بينكم نستمد منكم الابداع وحينها نحتفل دوما بانتصارات الزعيم لاضاء المنبر التحايا وللصفوه الكؤوس والافراح ولك مره كل الاحترام
الزعيم عالم جميل
                        	*

----------


## نون النوار نور

*مشغوليات  يا  غالي .....
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*ماغبنا وماحانغيب ابداً يامرهف إلا بأمر الله 0

والله قاعد أسجل حضور يومى 

بمعدل ثلاث مرات وأكثر 0
*

----------


## جواندي

*السلام عليكم
                        	*

----------


## ودالنعمة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

السلام عليكم



حبابك حبابك 
ادخل لى جوه 
البيت بيتك
*

----------


## ودالنعمة

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) 
‏ودالنعمة, ‏hamdi, ‏ود فيرجينيا+
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*شباب السلام عليكم

الاخ مرهف والله ماعارف اقول ليك شنو , بس انا والله بخش النت من الشغل في الغالب , وبعض الاحيان بنسي وبخليو فاتح وبشتت , عشان كدة بظهر موجود وانا في الحقيقة غير ذلك .

بعدين زي ماقال ود خالتي الرشاشة ايمن , لحدي حسة بنحاول نستكشف الوضع كيف , وبعد داك باذن الله سنواصل من غير فواصل ..

اخي مرهف لك العتبي حتي ترضي ونشالله ستجدمنا كل تعاون .
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالنعمة
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) 
‏ودالنعمة, ‏hamdi, ‏ود فيرجينيا+



دا شنو دا ياود النعمة , علامة الزايد دي يعني مدير ولا مشرف , ياجماعة انا متين سجلتا اعشان ابقي مشرف ...:baby:
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*علامة الزائد دى معناها يا ود فرجينيا انت اديت اسمك عضويتك دة لزول تانى بخش ويقراء 
يا رشاشة 
يا بتاع الجماهير
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

علامة الزائد دى معناها يا ود فرجينيا انت اديت اسمك عضويتك دة لزول تانى بخش ويقراء 
يا رشاشة 
يا بتاع الجماهير



معقوووووووول بث يا وليد , انا امي ماتعرف الباسوورد بتاعي , بعدين رسلتا ليك رسالة لليلة ردك ماوصل .

والله افتقدناك بهناك ياولي , بث هنا وهناك وفي اي حتي نحن في بوطقة الزعيم

تقبل ودي ...
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*بوطقة بالطاء
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

بوطقة بالطاء



انت شايف شنو 
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*نحن هنا
تمااااام سيادتك
مساء الخير للجميع هسي
وللحيشوف البوست دا بكرا صباح الخير
*

----------


## المسلمي

*مساء الخير يامرهف اولا الكحة شغالة من اليوم داك وما اظن تقيف الا بعد مبارة زيسكو.
اما بالنسبة للخشم فملان زعل وصمّتو اخير من فتحتو. 
بمناسبة الحاجات البتزعل وارغو ماصدق لعب ليهو كورة كويس يقوم يقعد مع اهلو. انتو نحن ماعندنا زول عينو حمراء ولا شنو 
شكرا لسؤالك اخى مرهف
                        	*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*شكرا مرهف علي سؤالك 

 نعتزر لعدم التواصل باستمرار لظروف العمل 

      بس انتم وجميع الصفوة في الاعماق ...لكم الود جميعا
                        	*

----------


## حسن يوسف

*الحبيب مرهف
صنتى مسببة  والان اخوك سالك وطوالى اون لاين
امس انقطع الاتصال لرداءة هاتفى 
تحياتى للجميع
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يوسف
					

الحبيب مرهف
صنتى مسببة والان اخوك سالك وطوالى اون لاين
امس انقطع الاتصال لرداءة هاتفى 
تحياتى للجميع



 الغريبة رجعت كذا مرة بعده
وجدت ان الهاتف مغلق
قلت مفيش مشكلة عزاؤنا 
ان اللقيا ستكون في رمضان ان شاء الله
الله يديك العافية 
...
*

----------


## mahmoudhassaballa

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

السلام عليكم يا  mahmoudhassaballa
الصنة دي في داعي ليها
عقدتونا والله 
...






نحن فى المريخ اخوة نعشق النجمة ونهوى
والله بس المشغوليات ..لكننا حضور قلباً وقالباً
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*موجود ولكن ظروف السفر لارض الوطن والترتيب لذلك حرمنا من المنتدي
نتمني ان نلتقي مع بقية افراد العقد الفريد (منتدي اون لاين)
*

----------


## وجدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

السلام عليكم يا  وجدي
الصنة دي في داعي ليها
عقدتونا والله 
...





سلام لاروع ناس والله الواحد خجلان يقول شنو بس سامحونا ونتمني نكون اضافة في هذا المنبر الحر
                        	*

----------


## وش الرجال

*http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/showth...9775#post29775

البوست دا هدية ليك
                        	*

----------


## وش الرجال

*كل الحصل سألونا مرة عشان يعرفو ظروفنا كيف 
قام الكلام جاب الكلام وغلبنا من سيرتك نقيف 
شالو الكلام زذاوهو حبة وجابوهو ليك 

:5b29cc88579aba96baf
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*والله نحن ماصنين اسي بدأت المشاركة.....العافية درجات....
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*خايف افتح خشمي إقولوا نعسان _قاعدين في رحاب الزعيم وشلتوا الحنونه
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*لكن يا استاذ_ دايرين نعرف السبب الرئيسي لي تدهور الحال في المريخ ? اها رايكم شنو ياشباب نفتح باب نقاش حول الموضوع ده
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ديناصور قال لي ديناصوره اديني بوسة ابت تديو....قال ليها نحن عشان كده انقرضنا....يعني كان ادتو كانوا عايشين حتي للحظة
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الاححمر الزنجي....نفتح انقاش....
*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*يا عثمان خلي بالك الناس ديل ناموا تصبح في رحاب الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*كبوة جواد يقوم بعدها قويا باذن الله 

لا يفيدنا أن نصفه بأنه اضعف الفرق

لان هذه ليست الحقيقه والنتائج الآن 

لا تعبر عن المريخ الذى نعرفه وإلا 

لوصفنا الجلافيط بأنهم الاقوى فى المجموعه 

رغم انهم تأهلو اليها بضربة جزاء معاده !

بث الروح التفاؤليه هو المطلوب الآن 

الكل زعلان ولكن يبقى المريخ هو العشق

الذى يتغلغل فى نخاع العظام 

ما يهم هو الاصلاح حتى ولو للموسم القادم
                        	*

----------


## وش الرجال

*يا سيد البوست

هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عمار خالد

*أحم أحم نحن هنا
                        	*

----------


## وش الرجال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمار خالد
					

أحم أحم نحن هنا



شكرا يا الوريث الشرعي
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

السلام عليكم يا ماجد يوسف

الصنة دي في داعي ليها
عقدتونا والله 
... 



 وعليكم السلام اخي مرهف ، والله لا صنه ولا حاجه بس البطن طااااامه :v9v9net_039::v9v9net_039::v9v9net_039:
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد يوسف
					

 وعليكم السلام اخي مرهف ، والله لا صنه ولا حاجه بس البطن طااااامه :v9v9net_039::v9v9net_039::v9v9net_039:



سبحــــــــــان مغير الاحوال من حال الي حـــــــــال 


قبال تبدأ مباريات دوري الابطــــــــــــال كان المعنويات فوق 

وقالوا نحن مصنفين في المستوي الاول

حسي بقيتوا .................


طن ود 

وش الرجــــــــــال
*

----------


## محمد دفع الله

*انا محمد دفع الله القاصدني ولا في زول تاني اسمو كده

غايتو كان قاصدني انا كان تخليني اجر نفسي شوية

انا سجلت امس وماكنت بقدر اكتب حاجة في وكتها

لكن على العموم انت شيل الصبر وانا جاييك بالتقيل

تحياتي ليكم كلكم
                        	*

----------


## ibrahim s

*السلام عليكم شباب وكل سنة وانتو طيبين ورمضان كريم
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*i am here only dear
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*عاقد بس الكلية شغلتنا كدة
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*مرهف الفكرة سمحة واصل
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*مشكور مرهف موعدنا 11 سبتمبر
*

----------


## ود من الله

*مافي صنة ولا حاجة لكن ببنتاوق  من بعيد لبعيد بس والله ما جاب الصنة
                        	*

----------


## العجب24

*اخى مرهف سلامات
والله المنبر فعلا محتاج لى وقفة ووقفة قوية كمان
ومحتاج تضافر جهود جميع الاعضاء
ان شاء الله حتى لو تزكروا الاعضاء برسائل فى البريد
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*بصراحة متاثر من الحاصل ومامصدق والحقيقة فقدنا كل شي وماعارفين المشكلة فين الادارة المدرب اللعيبه
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*لك التحايا اخي مرهف نعاني من زحمة العمل ونعدك بالكثير في مقبل الايام ان شاء الله:1:1
                        	*

----------


## أبوشادى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

[center]السلام عليكم يا  أبوشادى
]



حبيبنا مرهف يديك العافية ..ماقلنا هجروني هجروني الليلة مازمبي ..تهانينا وشاكرين على السؤال
*

----------


## ودحسن

*الوحد نفسو يشارك وما يدخل يتفرج لكن بعدنا عن الوطن وعدم معرفتنا بالمريخاب القريبين من الفريق كي نشارك بمعلومات صحيحة هي ورا الفرجة المهم اعزرونا ونحن جاهزين لاي شي يخدم ويصب في مصلحة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## looly

*وعليكم السلام, معاكم بس ما عارفين نبدا من وين؟ نشوف الحاصل وبعدين نشارك انشاء الله, شكرا كتير
                        	*

----------


## محمد نصر باشا

*الحبيب مرهف عدم التواجد المستمر سبب صمة الخشم .... المعذرة وأتمنى للمنبر كل التطور والازدهار.
                        	*

----------


## badry

*الف مبروك الفوز للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين الزين خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

السلام عليكم يا  سيف الدين الزين خليفة
الصنة دي في داعي ليها
عقدتونا والله 
...





لك التحية اخى مرهف ولكل الاخوان الصفوة بالمنتدى ... انا ماصانى بس اليوم عرفت انو فعلتو حسابى وبصراااااحة كنت مستبعد الكلام دا لانو عايز تزكية وكدا لكن ماقصرتو والله فعلتو لى بدون ذلك والله الواحد عاجز عن الشكر للادارة وباذنه تعالى نشارككم بالراى والمواضيع بقدر المستطاع ... لكم ودى واحترامى وتقديرى ياصفوة
*

----------


## العجب حبيبي

*انا منتظر اتعرف علي الصفوة في كل مكان في العالم وانا موجود في السعودية وقلبي معكم ومبروك الانتصار علي الرشاشات وانشاء الله النصر الكبير في كاس السودان باذن الله 
                                         مع محبتي
                        	*

----------


## منص

*في اول دخول للمنتدى لقيت اسم بوست
بالuser بتاعي 
تخوفوايا ناس مريخاب اون لاين
*

----------


## منص

*الرائع مرهف :
كدي اشرح لي الحاصل شنو ؟

*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

السلام عليكم يا  ودالمريخ
الصنة دي في داعي ليها
عقدتونا والله 
...






كح كح كح كح
عشان ماتزعل ياحبيب
لكن يادوب بنستكشف والمنتدى زاتو ماعارفين نتصفحو كيف من حلاوتو وحلاوة ناسو
وحقيقة ماشاء الله شى يشرح القلب
عينا باردة
*

----------


## قائد الأسطول

*لحبيب مرهف سجلت في المنتدي ولظروف عمل والبعد عن الشكبه كان الإنقطاع . أعدك إنشاء الله بالمواصله و المشاركة في منبرنا الهادف و الساعي لرفعة كوكبنا الجميل .. تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## العجب حبيبي

*ردينا وتكلمنا وقلنا نريد التغرف علي الصفوة لكن ما فيى حد عبرنا
ونا منتظر تواصلكم معي وانا موجود في السعودية ومستعد للتواصل هاتفيا لو انت في السودان
                        	*

----------


## tito61

*والله يا مرهف بس شوية مشغوليات كده لكن معاكم انشاءالله كل ماالقى فرصة 
*

----------


## alihsd

*يا جماعة السلام عليكم
                        	*

----------


## alihsd

*اخبار التسجيلات شنو والجديد شنو
                        	*

----------


## abuethar

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

السلام عليكم يا  abuethar
الصنة دي في داعي ليها
عقدتونا والله 
...





 يا مرهف شكرا ليك كتير على الاهتمام بس انا كنت غير متواجد في النت عشان كدا جات الصنة.
                        	*

----------


## نادر قوز الناقه

*والله  انت لو عارف سبب الصنه  تقول  جنه  اسكت  ساهى وربنا يسهل
*

----------


## محمد الرفاعى

*حبيبنا  مرهف   تحياتى  و كيف الصحة  عساك   بخير  
فيدنا  باخر اخبار التسجيلات عليك الله
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*بس انا كنت مشغول شوية
لكن لومك على الا تقولوا لى خلاس 
اسكت كرهتنا المنتدى
                        	*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*والله بس المشغوليات كتيره اليومين دى الدنيا نهاية سنه
                        	*

----------


## د.عمار

*أها جيناكم يا حبايبنا يا صفوة الصفوة
بس كنت مسافر بره الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## د.عمار

*تحياتي ليك يا مرهف و بالجد انت مرهف
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 مبروك النفطى والمرابط اوالاسد
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*يا صفوة تسجيلات المريخ السنة دى رايكم فيها شنو
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*و الله موجودين بكثره ومتابعييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## mohammed31421

*المسألة ما صنة ياصفوة أخوكم جديد على عالم النت أعذروني
                        	*

----------


## ابوعنجة

*سلام ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## shdaad

*اقتراااااااح يا شباب 
دعوة الي تكوين جبهة عريضة للدفاع عن مكتسبات الموج الاحمر رايكم شنو؟
تلاحظ في الفترة الاخيره انزلاق اعلام البنشر للكذب والنيل من مكتسبات المريخ في محاولة يائسة تهدف الي زعزعة الاستقرار في النادي من خلال اختلاق الاكاذيب ونشرها عبر صحفهم الراي عندي ونحن امة الامجاد في المريخ ان نتجه الي تكوين جبهة عريضة الي الدفاع عن المريخ في كل المواقع حيث ان الاعتماد علي المجلس وحده غير كافي كما ان مشغوليات المجلس المتعدده لاتمكنة من الاضطلاع علي كل ما تورده تلك الصحف الصفراء في حق الزعيم عليه اقترح دعوة الي كل مريخي حريص علي دفع مسيرة النادي الي الانتباة الي ما يحيك من مؤامرة هدفها افشال خطط المجلس الرامية الي الدفع بالفريق الي منصات التتويج علية لابد من ان تقوم لجنة منا نحن المشجعين وتضم كل الخبراء القانونيين الي مراجعة ما تصدره تلك الصحف ورفع دعوات قضائية ضدها في حالة التجاوزات علي ان يكون ذالك بعلم مجلس الادارة وداعا زمن الضعف والهوان الذي اكسبنا التخلف والتردي رايكم شنوووووو
                        	*

----------


## يوسف المحسي

*سلام يا احلي مريخاب اتشرف بقبولكم لي في داركم العامرة باعضائها اصلا منبر مريخاب اون لاين وانتم لا تعلمون كم انا سعيد بدخول هذا المنتدي
                        	*

----------


## الباشق الاحمر

*قح قح قح قح قح قح
                        	*

----------


## خشم الموس

*=مرهف;]السلام عليكم يا  خشم الموس]
e=]الصنة دي في داعي ليها]
]عقدتونا والله 

الاخ مرهف  لك التحية
الصنة دى بسبب زنقة الشغل اليومين دى ( زى زنقة الارباب فى التسجيلات)
 كلها ايام وتعدى بس استحملونا شوية اليومين دى ونزعجكم بالدخول والطلوع مرة مرة
                        	*

----------


## وجدى احمد شرفى

*انشاء الله تمام خاصة بعد استيراد النفط التونسى رغم انو النفط السودانى تمام بس بزلق حبه
                        	*

----------


## ياسر جبرالله

* حباب اهلى الصفوه لكم منى كل الحب والتقدير يكفينا اننا نعيش فى المريخ الكيان وغيرنا يعيش في الدونيه المريخ اكبر من كل ما يدعون 
*

----------


## هتشكوك

*والله الصنه سببا قمبلة الوالى يعنى زى ماتقول غيبوبه خفيفه وكده لكن مسعول من الخير قمبلة الصفراب خبره شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## عمراحمد

*والله يامرهف مشقول اغزرنى
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*الحبيب مرهف لاتحمل هماً الناس 
موجوده ومتوفره وبتدافر
مع الزحمه ولخمه الحياة والجرى 
لكن من اولويات الصفوه التواجد فى اماكن ريحه
الزعيم 

اها شوف دا تواجد الساعه 2:14 صباحا
كشه الدولى Abdalaziez A. Alfadlaby ahmedelfatih43 محمد خيرى ميدو1 Almothanna مرهف منتصر ابونزار ثابت محمد الجاك Ehab M. Ali farandakas ibrahim s manooo riyad saad عمرعثمان نزار السنجك كشة حموري 
*

----------


## obaaah

*تسلم يا حبيب
بس
كنت
منتظر
الاعضاء
القدامى
يرحبو
بينا
وكده:big:[img3]http://[/img3]
                        	*

----------


## alm9er

*حبايبنا اعضاء منبر مريخاب 
أون لاين لكم التحية .. 
مافي قحة ولا صمة بس ظروف الدراسة هي سبب في عدم التواصل 
لكم جميعاً فايق الحب والاحترام 
*

----------


## Ozone

*مشكووور يا مرهف والله على السؤال
غايتو انا كنت مسافر فى الجنوب
بعدين عضويتى اتأخرت فى المنتدى
يعنى يا ريت ناس المنتدى مفروض يقبلوا الأنتماء للمنتدى مباشرة
بعد اتمام بيانات التسجيل ومافى داعى للأنتظار ودى مجر ملاحظة بسيطة منى
*

----------


## وجدى احمد شرفى

*شنو يا مرهف عينك للفيل طتعن فى ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،بس انا لو المقصود والله بعد بقيت دافى بظهر اكتر
                        	*

----------


## ذاد الخلا

*ازيكم ياشباب ..انشاء الله دافيييين وشتاء الصفراب ما مر عليكم ؟؟:556:
                        	*

----------


## ذاد الخلا

*:mecry: ده شنو يا صفوه
                        	*

----------


## ودالعقاب

*الاخ مرهف: مرورى جاء متأخرا ولكن افضل من عدم المرور 
شكرا لاهتمامك ياذوق وانا فى الحقيقة موضوع الدافى ده كان لافى راسى لفة فييرا وكنت مشغول بفتش فى المنتديات والمواقع عشان اعرف حاجة لكن الحمد لله الوالى ماقصر
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

السلام عليكم يا  ابو شهد
الصنة دي في داعي ليها
عقدتونا والله 
...





يامرهف في الصمت هناك حديث وهمس وهناك الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة
                        	*

----------


## aziz4545a

*سلامات للاخ الحبيب تكعيب(مرهف) يادوب الواحد بتحسس وجودو بين الصفوه . ح تجي المشاركات  بس انت ساعدنا بالمويه البارده.هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## neelabi

*والله فعلا الكحه ولا صمة الخشم
                        	*

----------


## yahiaginawi

*سلام يا شباب من حرصنا علي متابعة اخبار المريخ في فترة التسجيلات و مع كترة الاشاعات نطالع المنتدي و ضيق الوقت و المشغولية يمنعنا من المشاركة و لكن موعودين بمشاركاتنا التي نتمني ان تكون مفيدة في الايام الجاية و لي قدام
*

----------


## yahiaginawi

*yahiaginawi  كدا قحينا يا ربي
                        	*

----------


## محمد خبير

*في محمد خبير تاني غيري انا
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*والله ياخي الصنه دي ما حبابا اصلا بس ناسف لعدم مرورنا علي البوست وذلك لظروف خاصة
مشكور حبيبنا ...
                        	*

----------


## محمد خير طقت

*أها رأيك شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## ابو النون

*الاخ العزيز مرهف لك من كل الاحترام 
ولكن فى الايام القليله لم اكون موجود فى الخرطوم لظروف العمل ولم اتمكن من حمل الجهاز الخاص بى ولكن كل من فى هذا المنبر يمثل المريخ والمنبر وعد منى ان اكون موجوداً فى هذا المنبر بعد الانتهاء من فترة العمل التى دوماً ماتحرمنا من الكثير الذى يخص المريخ والقلب مع المريخ فى اى مكان وزمان انشأء الله
*

----------


## ابو النون

*الاخ مرهف لك منى كل الاحترم والود ولكن ظروف العمل هى السبب وقد كنت خارج الخرطوم فى رحلة عمل وان الان خارج الخرطوم ولكن فى الايام القادمة سوف نكون فى المنبر ومع المريخ فى اى زمان ومكان
                        	*

----------


## حاج حمد

*يا مرهف اه نحنا ظهرنا ولكن المشقوليات هى التى اشقلتنا شويا ياة حبوب
                        	*

----------


## بلسم شافى

*انشاء الله تسمعنا كتير مع الانتصارات والانجازات ياااغالى
                        	*

----------


## SAMIELRAFIG

*الاخ مرهف   
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
القحه ولا صمة الخسم 
المال تلت ولا كتلتوا 
شكرا اخينا مرهف المنتدى سجلنا فيه بغرض ان نروى جزء من الظمأء من الصفوه وان يجلنا مواكبين رغم المشغوليات التى لاتنتهى ورغمها يزداد حبنا للصفوه
                        	*

----------


## tarig

*السلام علي كل الحبايب....وحشتونا...فرحت وانا قد وجدت الموقع....الف تحية وياجماعة عايزين فديوهات ولقطات من المباريات....ما تنسونا في الغربة...ولكم ودي
طارق
                        	*

----------


## SAMIELRAFIG

*قف  الاستاذ مزمل ابو القاسم لايعرف علاج عفوا الفريق بحر لايعرف ان مسوح الحبوبات بالدهن العادى يشفى وجع الكرعين 
اللهم لاشفاء الا شفاك فاشفى مرضى المسلمين
                        	*

----------


## وهااج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

السلام عليكم يا  وهااج
الصنة دي في داعي ليها
عقدتونا والله 
...






السلام علي الحلوين الزينين
بس يا مرهف غلبني ابدا من وين
شوية وبوريكم قاعد اتطلع
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ياشباب كيفكم متابعين القضايا المسخنة دي أول بي أول ودايرين وقفة قوية من مجلس المريخ وعدم السكوت والركون لتجاوزات اتحاد مجدي والربراب 
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

السلام عليكم يا وش الرجال

الصنة دي في داعي ليها
عقدتونا والله 
... 



:a033: ممكن زول يشيل معاي
                        	*

----------


## هاشم محمد السيد

*الاخ وش الرجال وبقية المتداخلين
لكم التحية
والله ماكان انضمامي لجمع انسان المريخ هنا إلا لحبي لهذا الكيان العظيم والذي تشربنا حبه منذ عهدالطفولة الاول .. ووالله ماكان غيابى عنكم عزوفا او عدم رغبة في التواصل فقد انتميت الي هنا طوعا واختيارا ومحبة إلا ان ظروف عملي الطاحنة لمدة 10 ساعات متواصلة تجعل من التفاعل امرا عسيرا ان لم يكن مستحيلا .. أعد بان احافظ على قدر مقبول من التواصل حتي لا ابدو كالإبن العاق لمريخه ... اشكر لكم تواصلكم معي وارجو ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم.
وطن النجوم يجمعنا .. عاطر محبتي
                        	*

----------


## اب زرد

*يامرهف كايسين الاخوان والله بعدين اخوك لسه اربعه فى الموقع شوفونا وكده/ وقع ليك ولا اجى عليك/
                        	*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*i start cough
                        	*

----------


## امجدمكى

*واللة البسو فيو الاتحاد دة خلانه طاشين شبكة
                        	*

----------


## اب زرد

*الصفوه الرهيف مرهف؟؟؟ اخوك كرت كرتونة عندكم وسعيد بيكم تحياتى عبركم لصفوة المنتدى
                        	*

----------


## اب زرد

*ياامجد مكى... الاتحاد حقنا دا داير بس شغل الرجالة والقلع غير كدا ماينفع مع البشر ديل
                        	*

----------


## الوردة الحمراء

*مرحبا مرهف بعتذر عن الغياب بس ظروف لكن حاتواصل ان شاء الله 
خالص تحياتي وشكري
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله اسفين بس ماتنسي جديد في جديد عاملة ذي وارغوا اول يوم
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يامرهف ساعدني جديد في جديد الرسالة وصلتني ماعرفت اردعليها
                        	*

----------


## الصادق الشايب الجيلي

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 
*

----------


## samawal

*نحن والله متواجدين في أعلى منبر في كوكب المريخ (الزعيم ) ولكم التحية أحبتي الصفوة .. وأشكركم كثيراً ..فهذا هو ديدنكم الذي نعرف !
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*السلام عليكم أخوتي الصفوة .. أعزروني إن لم أفركم حقكم .. ولكن الجايات أكتر .. لكم التحية .
                        	*

----------


## ابوحازم

*اخوي الصفوة مرهف وكل اعضاء المنبر 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتمني ان تكونو بخير
في البداية سامحوني علي التأخير في عدم طرق الباب قبل الدخول وإلقاء التحية
لان الواحد منا لما يدخل اي بيت من ديار الزعيم بعتبر نفسه صاحب بيت (ولا ما كدي)
ثم انني وبعد قبول انضمامي للمنبر والذي شرفني بالتأكيد ,, دخلت وغرقت وسط المواضيع الشيقة والهادفة وتجولت بين اركان الدار اتعرف علي كل صغيرة وكبيرة حتي لا أكون تائه 
سعدت والله بإنضمامي لكم ,, والله يوفقنا بينكم اخوتي
كل الود والتقدير
*

----------


## قنوان

*سلامات اهل المريخ والله نحن صانين لاننا لسه جديدين وعايزين نشوف الحاجات الدايره في المنبر عشان تكون دخلتنا بي فهم قلنا نشوف السناير بعملو في شنو
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الله لاجاب صنه يامرهف نحن مريخاب مابنصن البصنو الجماعه اياهم:ANSmile32:
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*وينك فاقدنك وفاقدين احساسك المرهف ماصانين موجودين مشاركين بس انت يارحتوا طولتوا الغياب
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*:z3lan1::z3lan1:
الفريق: المانيا آخن
المدرب: مايكل كروجر  
الدرجة: الثانية
الترتيب: الـ 11 (من 18 فريق يشكلو جميع فرق دورى الدرجة التانية الألمانى)
لعب حتى الآن: 24 مباراة
فاز فى: 8 مباريات
تعادل فى: 6 مباريات
خسر: 10 مباريات   
متبقى له: 10 مباريات
أهداف: له 24 ... عليه 29 ... الصافى -5 (أحب الخندقة ظاتو    )
النقاط : 30 نقطة (المتصدر 53 نقطة و صاحب المركز الأخير 18 نقطة)
هذا الخبر منقول من شبكة المريخ لكل من يبكي علي ذهاب كروجر وكل من يتحسر علية ماذا بعد هذا افيدونا يرحمكم الله
                        	*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*والله الواحد قاعد معاكم بي حبو للمريخ ساكت
 عندي مشكله في التعامل مع المنبر 
 ولحدي هسه البعرفو عرفتو بي إصراري للتواجد مع الصفوه 
أحتاج لصديق للمساعده
                        	*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*عاوز زول فيكم يساعدني وانتو عاملين مني نايمين
                        	*

----------


## طارق عمرابي

*جاياكم كحة حلوة علي الزعيماب و كان 
في هلالابي مدسي يحضر منديلو !!!
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكرا ليك ياطارق بس والله الواحد لس مصدوم بالخبر المفجع واحر التعازي لجمهور الزعيم 
استغفر الله العظيم بس بالجد البحصل للزعيم اليومين ما حاجه طبيعية ونسأل اللة اللطف والسلامة لكل لاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*معليش يامرهف نحن لس ناس برالمه وليكم الفضل لو تعلمونا
                        	*

----------


## الصاردى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اين ما تكونو يدركم الموت ولو كنتم في بيوت مشبده
المؤمن القوي هو ال\ي يواجه الامور بحزم لعل الناس و اهل المريخ يستفيدون من ه\ الموقف العصيب اللعيبه علي وحع الخصوص فيهتمون بالجانب الروحي وترك ما نسمعه  عن كثير من الممارسات ؤقبل كل \لك نسي الماضي وفتح صفحة جديده
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*          والله محتارين فى الشايفنه قدامنا ده .
 دحين ده مابخلى الزول يخت الخمسة فى الإتنين
                 ويقرط على كده !!!
*

----------


## acba77

*الموت سبيل الاولين والاخرين ولكل اجلا كتاب
                        	*

----------


## hani222

*قاعديييييييييييييييييييييييين بس ايدااااااهور دا خلانا طشااااش طشاااش
                        	*

----------


## hani222

*لست مدرب ولكن اتمنى ان يجرب كاربوني الخبير هذه الخطة بتلك التشكيلة: 
............ محمد كمال(اكرم).............. 
طارق....... نجم الدين ....... سفاري 
مصعب..... الباشا... لاسانا.......... قلق 
............ النفطي................ 
........ وارقو (حميد) ...... كلتشي.... 
على ان تكون دفاعية انشاء الله مع الترجي بأبدال مصعب ودخول الزومة وابدال وارقو ب سعيد 
مجرد وجهة نظر 
و نحن خلف اي نجم حتى لو لعب اكرم مهاجم النفطي حارس ... 
وراكم وراكم 
والبشوف الكورة في التلفاز ما ازعل لو خسرنا ... التقصير بدء منك ما تلوم غيرك
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم
يااااااادوب خشيت ، خلعتني 
انا بكتب كمان ، ما بقوووول مشكووووووووور ذي ناس كدة . هههههه
                        	*

----------


## احمدالطاهر

*انا جديد كرت كرتونه داير ترحيب قوي عشان الليله كلنا حنتعشي
بالغزاله قولو امين يارب وانشاءالله نقدر نساعد ونساهم في رفعه
وتقدم حبيبنا المريخ العظيم انا منتظر والرشاشات يمتنعون
                        	*

----------


## طارق الحسن

*التحيه للأخوه الصفوه والتحيه خاصه  للعزيز مرهف  أنالست صامت ولكن متابع  نتمني النصر للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى محمد فرح عثمان

*مبروك لكل الصفوة بالتأهل ....
وان شاء الله عقبال تاج البطولة ....
                        	*

----------


## عاشق المريخ السوداني

*مشكورون علي الترحيب الجميل
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكور اخي مرهف علي السوال والله كان عندي مشكله في الرابط بظهر عندك فاتح لكن معزبني عزاب بس الحمد للله اسي بقي تمام ومابنقطع انشاء الله بس انا صراحه كدا حاسي انو في شلليات اشان كدا قاعد اعمل نايم
                        	*

----------


## ewinatik

*والله مابيدي, ومبروك للسودان في الاول والزعيم والأمل والوصيفاب
                        	*

----------


## محمد الرفاعى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

السلام عليكم يا محمد الرفاعى

الصنة دي في داعي ليها
عقدتونا والله 
... 



السلام عليكم يا مرهف و الاعضاء الكرام 
و الله أسباب مرضية حالت دون التواصل و من على السرير متابع كل صغيرة و كبيرة عن مسيرة الزعيم و عندما تماثلت للشفاء هالنى و أدهشنى فرح (آل هليل)
بمقابلتنا مع الترجى و هم قايلين نحنا ما عارفين تاريخهم مع الفرق التونسية عامة
و الترجى خاصة . و قايلين نحنا ناسين فضائحهم فى تونس .
شكرا على السؤال ونتواصل ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*يا مرهف أنا قحيت وجاتني عشراقه عديل .علقتا علي كم مشاركه وفتحت بوست بعنوان الليله الأستاد كيف ؟ أنا بجي الشغل من الصباح وبعد كباية الشاي بخش في المنتدي علي طول ووقت ماألقي طريقه بجدع لي جدعه جدعتين حبابكم (زين وأم تي أن وسوداني ون ) أيهاب أكيد حليزعل من الأولي والتالته(زين وسوداني) أرفع رأسك وتميز بأنجازاتك
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*مشغوليات بس اخى مرهف
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين مختار

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته
                        	*

----------

